# Does anyone decorate their office or cube for Halloween?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a few shot of my cube at work.




























The birds I put out 1 or 2 a day, for a week, as my homage to The Birds.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol...Love your homage to the Birds! Great idea, and even better that you ad t the display gradually. 
Fantastic!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YAY! Luv it!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

We do office trick or treating for the kids. I plan on setting up a mini-lightshow this year.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I have my cube decorated with a "the witch is in/out" sign, a severed arm, and caution tape.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the birds. What do your co-workers think of your office?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

goneferal said:


> I have my cube decorated with a "the witch is in/out" sign, a severed arm, and caution tape.


Aside from the witch sign, isn't that what you cube looks like every day?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

goneferal said:


> I have my cube decorated with a "the witch is in/out" sign, a severed arm, and caution tape.


I noticed you didn't say "fake" severed arm.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I decorate my cubby with ceramic pumpkins, small dollar store gravestones a Happy Halloween sign that's made of bones and of course my desktop theme and screensaver. I have to keep it conservative because of work rules and guidelines.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have three gargoyles, a large black rat, a small skeleton, and a Jack Skellington figurine that are out year round. I also have Space Ghost, but he's not really a Halloween decoration even though he wears a mask.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't have an office, I own a lawn and landscape business and work outdoors daily. But everyday this week I will be wearing a halloween themed shirt. Today my shirt said "The Zombies are looking for Brains! Don't worry, you're safe"


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Work is so crazy busy for me that I can hardly find my desk to even attempt to place a Halloween decoration on it. I did however get a few pumpkins placed outside the front office doors. Love your pics, Spooky1!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I decorated our entire office over the weekend, we're having a contest for the best dressed department and I'm determined to win! It's hard work though because our office is huge and the other departments are just basically a bank of desks. I'll have to try and get some pictures but so far I've done the following:
-Made shredded curtains for the windows and one partition wall out of black trash bags
-Cut out about 7 billion (aprox) paper bats and stuck them everywhere
-Covered all the drawers with black fabric to use as displays for skulls, potion bottles, dead flowers and cobwebs
-Left my life sized grim reaper stood just around the corner from the door to "welcome" people in
-Covered the partition walls between the desks with alternating black and orange balloons
-Hung miscellaneous ghost and spiders etc from anywhere I can find

And that's just for starters


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a Tiny tombstone that says "Gone at Last" which I put in front of my computer when on vacation.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Our Doctor's office, which I get to decorate;










That's the reception window. It's a confusing picture, but there's not a lot of room in the waiting room to stand and take pictures. That little ceramic house on the right actually has a sign on it that says "Haunted Hospital".










And this is my desk.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

lol!
I have big black spiders decorating my cubicle for the Halloween season!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

*The scariest place on earth... the office! My workplace Halloween decorations*

Hello again. Since I shared some pics of my graveyard at home a couple days ago, just for fun I thought I'd share some pics of the decorations I do at my office, too. You see, many moons ago, I, like many, lived in an apartment, and not a house. I lived on an upper floor on the back side of the building, so this of course meant no yard to call my own, and therefore (heavens forbid) no yard to haunt and decorate. During fits of nostalgia for when I used to decorate our yard back when I was a teenager and scare the local ToTs, I would while away the hours by scouring the internet and visit the forums and see all the awesome decorations that others were doing. And I would yearn to do the same. But how? I had no yard, and no ToTs came knocking at my apartment so there seemed to be no reason to go out of the way to decorate my front door or balcony. I needed an outlet, a place to unleash the home haunter within.

So, seeing as how I worked in a pretty cool place of business with cool people and cool bosses, I decided to decorate my office. At first I only had a cubicle, and my decorations were limited. Mostly store bought stuff, but I added a couple small homemade pieces just to spruce it up. But then I made the mistake of accepting a promotion, and moved into middle management. This promotion came with an actual hard-walled office, and with that came so much more potential. So I started building decorations for the work place. I went through a couple set ups, with full sized facades for the outside of the office, and creepy décor for the inside. Eventually, I constructed the set up you see below.

The grand old "Haunted House" facade, complete with cemetery and bay window (the big challenge was figuring out how to set everything up and keep it up without the use of screws and nails and bolts and all the normal things that could cause any kind of damage to the interior surfaces of the building. Mostly accomplished with kite string, chewing gum, and sheer willpower)&#8230;


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

And on the inside, the members of what I affectionately call my "seasonal intern staff"&#8230;





































Sadly, the big bay window unit finally gave way, after years of use, and crashed and burned during deconstruction last year. But it was a great run nonetheless.

Anyway, hope you like it.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Woah. Just a big and awesome woah. That is great! 

I only wish my cube farm would let me decorate like that for Hallowe'en!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy smoke, you must have some great bosses and co-workers to allow you to set that up. That looks amazing, you win.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Stoic clown...WTH!!?? THAT IS AMAZING. I wanna work for you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy cow stoic clown! Your work space is beyond inpressive. Do you have to bring all that in every year, or do they let you store it there? I bet everyone that works there comes and has their picture taken in front of your office. Very impressive.

Samhan mentioned they had a contest of the best dressed dept at his work. They do the same thing where my son works. His dept does a group theme each year. Last year they did the Brady Bunch, and elected him to be Alice. I love my baby boy, but he makes a pretty scarey Alice. I'd never leave my kids with anyone who looked like him.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AH-HAHhahahhahahahaaaaaaaa!!That is too funny. Freakin' ALICE..LOL.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoic clown - I'm dying to know how you made that siding??

Scareme - hilarious - that is a great costume!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

stoic_clown said:


>


 WOW , that looks amazing . Do you have a picture of the "before" look ?


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Holy smoke, you must have some great bosses and co-workers to allow you to set that up. That looks amazing, you win.


Great! Thanks Spooky1. I'll be watching my mailbox for the trophy.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> Stoic clown...WTH!!?? THAT IS AMAZING. I wanna work for you.


Thanks debbie5. Much like the Disney Haunted Mansion, there's always room for one more on my seasonal intern staff. Muah ha ha ha!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

scareme said:


> Holy cow stoic clown! Your work space is beyond inpressive. Do you have to bring all that in every year, or do they let you store it there? I bet everyone that works there comes and has their picture taken in front of your office. Very impressive.
> 
> Samhan mentioned they had a contest of the best dressed dept at his work. They do the same thing where my son works. His dept does a group theme each year. Last year they did the Brady Bunch, and elected him to be Alice. I love my baby boy, but he makes a pretty scarey Alice. I'd never leave my kids with anyone who looked like him.


Ahhhh! Now I've seen the true face of horror! 

In answer to your questions, for the first couple of years, under my original setup (before the one pictured) I used to haul everything back and forth from home. Then a couple coworkers took it upon themselves to intercede on my behalf and convinced my boss to allow me to store everything on site in a big storage closet. So it's gotten alot easier. And yeah, on Halloween day, everybody who dresses up usually gathers outside my office for group photos, individual photos, etc. Last year, our BIG boss even hung up a blown-up, framed copy of our group costume photo (in front of my office) outside his office suite (along with other "feel good" employee activitiy photos).

It's gotten to be almost a curse... I'm now expected to put up the decorations every year. I don't think I could back away from it even if I wanted to. Might start a small riot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, stoic, you did an amazing job! And yes, now you ARE stuck with doing that every year because we'll expect to see it along with your co-workers

Scareme, your son is adorable as Alice:jol:


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Stoic clown - I'm dying to know how you made that siding??
> 
> Scareme - hilarious - that is a great costume!


Actually, the siding was really quite simple, Dixie. I just took some 4X8 sheets of ½" foam board and cut them into 4" wide strips, or "boards". Then, much like you do if nailing boards to the side of an actual house, I attached the strips in an overlapping fashion to a solid backing, in this case 4X8 sheets of 1/8" thick hard board paneling (using heavy duty liquid nails construction adhesive). Then just paint the finished panels. 

For the side panel windows, I cut the rectangular sections out of the foam strips, exposing the hard board surface underneath. I took some of those pre-printed plastic wall decorations from the 'Scene Setters' line and glued them to the hard board where I made the openings, then just popped the window frames, separately constructed out of more ½" foam board, into place (the frames were removable for easier storage). Of course, for the windows in the bay window unit, the window pane sections were cut out of the hard board to allow site and access to the inside of the bay window.

Cut some long, thin strips of ½" foam board, paint them up, and use them to cover and conceal the seams between the individual 4X8 panel sections, and presto! Fake wooden board siding.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

theundeadofnight said:


> WOW , that looks amazing . Do you have a picture of the "before" look ?


No, unfortunately, I don't have a before pic. But there's not much to take a picture of. Just a big, blank, flat wall, painted off-white, and a recessed window nook where the graveyard and "Willy" the grave digger are set up.

Interesting point, though you can't really tell by the photograph, the moon in the night sky on the right side of the "house" and behind the graveyard actually glows. That back drop is made from painted hard board paneling. I cut out a circular hole in the panel, then cover it with a picture of the moon printed on regular white paper. That way, when the sun is up, the sunlight coming through the window trapped behind the panels actually makes the paper moon glow. A cheap trick, but an effective one.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

For those who might find it interesting&#8230; I mentioned earlier that the bay window of my haunted house facade crashed during deconstruction last year. Well, it was irreparable, and without the bay window the rest of the house just wasn't as impressive. Plus, after several years, the construction of that facade had gotten to be a bit too much of a hassle as a one-man job. So I took the death of the bay window as a sign and decided it was time to scrap that setup and build something new. Preferably something easier and lighter weight. So I cannibalized some parts from that previous setup and came up with the new facade you see below. Simpler, less grandiose, but I also extended it to cover more area. Being old, fat, and lazy, I got started too late in the season on putting it together, and ran short on time, so I didn't get to do all the things and add all the details I had originally planned. Oh well, that's what next year is for, I guess.

Anyway, enjoy&#8230;


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

And I added Jack, the newest entry to my seasonal intern staff...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Stoic, what kind of business/industry do you work in?
How long to you keep this stuff up?


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> Stoic, what kind of business/industry do you work in?
> How long to you keep this stuff up?


Hey fontgeek... I work in the real property industry. And lately, I keep this stuff up through New Year's. I used to take it down in early November, once Halloween was done. But then one year I got lazy and went all the way through November without taking the facade down. So, as a joke, I decided to go a little 'Nightmare Before Christmas' and decorated my "house" for the festive holiday season. I strung lights across the roof of my house, lined the windows with garland, hung up some wreaths, put some fake snow in the graveyard and on the roof, put up a cheap Christmas tree inside the office (one of those 6 ft inflatables you usually put in your yard... very classy), and dressed all my characters as evil Santa and his undead elves. I even have Rudolph's head stuffed and mounted on the wall by the tree. :devil: And since that was so popular around here that year, it's become part of my annual decorating tradition as well.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Stoic, you win the internet. Seriously, that is AMAZING!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

stoic_clown said:


> And on the inside, the members of what I affectionately call my "seasonal intern staff"&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Job Love it!
Amazing!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Samhain and CoolDJTV. It's the little things like this that make work more enjoyable.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

What can I add that has not been said? Stoic, you are my hero. I wonder what I can do with this little cubicle...


----------

